# Announcement high?



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I just told someone very close to me that I am getting divorced and it feels great. Almost as good as it felt to tell everyone on this site what I had been putting up with for years. A few weeks ago I asked people on here how they went about telling family about it. With my family, I am slowly letting them know more and more what's happening, I can tell the more they know, the more they are probably thinking, you need to leave. The problems really are getting worse and more frequent, therefore I feel less and less guilty. If this were a regular relationship, I would've broken up a long time ago. For some reason, since it's 'marriage' I've been ambivalent about what to do for years. Makes no difference, if someone is wasting your time, you need to move on.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

I know what you mean! When I first tell people, I'm teary-eyed, but as I talk about it, I feel a lot better and wish I didn't waste so many years fearing the unknown. The emtional part is pretty rough sometimes, but overall, not as difficult as I feared. It's also good to get people in your corner for support.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

In a way the nervousness I feel, also reminds me of the nervousness experienced when you tell everyone you're getting married. And then you begin to wonder if you are doing the right thing and if you should really get married, etc. Except, with this, we are working on no longer being married. 
I think that 'fear of the unknown' is what's held a lot of us back.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

If it feel that good then let is play on your local radio station as advert


----------

